# darkie tunnels, plymouth - july 2012



## madman607 (Jul 4, 2012)

> The line used to continue out from the Northern end of Ford tunnel, across Ford viaduct (destroyed in the 1980’s), through to Western Mill and St Budeaux before heading along the Tamar to Lydford via Tavistock. As competing railway companies merged the line closed in the 1960’s, and the former Great Western Railway route was adopted.



the darkie tunnels are two disused railway tunnels that make up the South Western Railway (LSWR), that was built in the late 1800's. its not the most photographic site and the only thing in it is all the rubish and a sewer pipe but i would go back.sorry if the photos arnt that good i didnt have a tripod.






























































thanks for reading 

madman607


----------



## Dark Descent (Jul 7, 2012)

nice pics, i did a post of these ones yesterday. Also, from what i saw when i was there, that graffiti seemed to be the only bit there, it looks like the twats who did it were to scared to go any further.


----------

